# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Pressure pump plus pressure tank

## Roddy

I have a 0.75kw pressure pump connected to 4x5kl JoJo tanks. It has a pump controller fitted.
One of these: https://www.takealot.com/dab-jetcom-...p/PLID54546422
And one of these: https://www.takealot.com/automatic-d...c=ds&gclsrc=ds

It all works well but I would like to have some backup pressure for when there are power outages. I got myself a 60l Varem pressure tank (with bladder and flange) - similar to this:
https://www.stepbuildingsupplies.co....ssure-tank-60l

Can I just connect that in line with the existing pump and controller?
I believe there is a sort of a T-piece that connects to the tank with flexi hoses.
I spoke with a plumber who said you usually have the pump controller or pressure tank, but not both... but I was thinking, I like the electronic pump controller- no need for a float switch in my tanks, but I'd like the benefit of the reserve pressure from the pressure tank so that when there's an eskom outage, I can still use my drinking water tap and fill up a 5l or so container.  Also, I don't want the pump to kick in every time I open a tap.

Should I remove the electronic pump controller if I'm fitting the pressure tank? What else does the pressure tank need to operate?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## GCE

I would say the plumber is correct in one or the other but there are advantages of having both

The pressure tank would need a pressure switch to operate the pump if only the tank is used

I would leave the pressure controller that you presently have on the pump which will basically do the same job as if you put a pressure switch on the tank.
The advantage of the controller is the run dry function as you mentioned.

It will give you a bit of pressure for a bit if there is a power failure but not much, and it should slow down the cycling of the pump on low volume usage .

The pressure controller has a non return value so you will not need to install an extra non return value on the tank or as shown in the tank installation drawings

----------

